# Pflege von NiMH-Akkus



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

dank zahlreichem Kinderspielzeug vom Soundlenkrad über 
Kinder-Akku-Bohrmaschine bis zur Lego-Eisenbahn haben 
wir eine Menge NiMH-Akkus in verschiedenen Größen im 
Einsatz. Gefühlsmäßig geht die Kapazität bei regelmäßigem
Gebrauch spürbar zurück, egal ob Aldi, Varta oder Ansmann.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sogenannten Akku-Pflege-Geräten,
wie z. B. mit denen von *Ansmann*?

Für den Preis kann ich mir zwar noch einige Aldi-Akkus kaufen,
aber ein bisschen wollen wir ja auch an die Umwelt denken.

Die Frage ist: Bringen die Geräte wirklich eine bessere Nutzung der
vorhandenen Akkus?


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Juni 2008)

Gute Akkus sind ihr Geld wert - wenn man sie richtig behandelt.

Beispiel: NiMH Zellen, Baugrösse SUB-C, Kap: 3700mA von GP lade ich mit 5A und ziehe sie im Schnitt mit 35-40A leer, also in 5-6 Minuten. Eine Zelle von Aldi würde das nicht aushälten; entweder wäre sie nach dem Laden hinüber, oder sie würde sich beim entladen ausziehen oder dicke Backen machen. 
Ich habe Zellenpacks die schon drei Jahre alt sind und gewiss >100 Zyklen mit dieser "extrembehandlung" hinter sich haben und die immer noch top sind. 
Damit meine ich: Die Entladekurve liegt bei einem Strom von 30A bei 1.1V pro Zelle, also knapp unter Nennspannung und bringt bei dieser Spannung knapp 3300mA, was sehr gut ist.

Anderes Beispiel: Mignon Zellen, GP2000 glaube ich sind das: Liegen monatelang im Schrank rum, wenn sie gebraucht werden bekommen sie 2 Lade-/Entladzyklen mit 2A und sind werden dann leergejubelt. Sind auch schon 4 Jahre alt, sind auch noch top.

Von Akkupflegegeräten halte ich nicht wirklich etwas. Es gibt halt ein paar Regeln die man einhalten sollte:

-Nimh Zellen niemals zu tief entladen, Entladeschlusspannung bei 0,7V/Zelle
-mögen keine Kälte
-niemals leer lagern, ca. 1/3 C laden und dann lagern, monatlich nachladen
-mit dem Strom laden mit auch entladen wird
-kein Memoryeffekt: Märchen
-niemals unterschiedliche Zellen mischen
-ein anständiges Ladegerät mit Delta peak benutzen
-nach längerem Lagern ein- zwei Zyklen fahren


Gruß
Lars
(Modell-Rennboot-Fahrer )


----------



## Solaris (12 Juni 2008)

Gerhard meinte aber bestimmt nicht den Umgang mit Hi-End-Sinterzellen. Auf jeden Fall ist die Qualität der Zelle wichtig, ein Markenname sagt da noch nicht viel aus! Testberichte lesen kann manche Enttäuschung verhindern. Aber die Wahl des Ladegerätes ist genauso wichtig. Eine vernünftige Ladeendabschaltung ist Pflicht, zeitgesteuerte Geräte sind tünneff und machen die Akkus frühzeitig platt. So ein allesladendes Pflegegerät muß meines Erachtens auch nicht sein, man kann dort aber die tatsächliche Kapazität ablesen und müde Akkus wieder auffrischen. Für den Normalanwender reichen gute Akkus und ein ordentliches Ladegerät mit Delta-peak-Abschaltung aus.


----------



## edison (12 Juni 2008)

Ich habe ein ALC 1000 von ELV und bin hochzufrieden, gerade bei Billigakkus hat man sehr schnell eine defekte Zelle dabei.
Die findet man dann gleich beim Laden und muß nicht mit dem Multimeter rumhantieren.
Bedienung ist so simpel, das nicht nur ich das Gerät benutze - wenn mann die Anleitung liest, dann erschließen sich einem auch die weiteren Funktionen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Bringt mich schon weiter.

Es geht in der Tat um NiMH-Rundzellen (AA, C usw.)



Lars Weiß schrieb:


> -ein anständiges Ladegerät mit Delta peak benutzen



Bis jetzt habe ich eine Universal-Ladegerät für wahrscheinlich
unter 10 EUR im Einsatz, das über eine rote LED anzeigt, ob
geladen wird oder nicht.  

Da ich jetzt was Vernüftiges (also mindestens Delta-peak-
Abschaltung) anschaffen will ist eben die Frage, ob ich nicht 
gleich noch ein paar EUR drauflege und was Richtiges  kaufe.

Das *ELV ALC 1010 Expert* werde ich jedenfalls mal näher 
anschauen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Juni 2008)

Mit dem Gerät von ELV wirst du keinen Fehler machen. Wir haben im Büro auch so eins für die Akkus von Tastatur, Maus und DigiCam. Wie Edison schon erwähnt hat, sehr einfach zu benutzen und sehr funktionell obendrein.


----------



## waldy (29 Juni 2008)

Hallo,



> Beispiel: NiMH Zellen, Baugrösse SUB-C, Kap: 3700mA von GP lade ich mit 5A und ziehe sie im Schnitt mit 35-40A leer, also in 5-6 Minuten.


 - tja, für Modellbau Hobby braucht Natürlich nur Hochstromm Akku, welche kann man nur bei Modellbau Geschäfte kaufen z. B Akku RC Sony 2400 halten sehr Lange bei Stromentaldung 40-60 A .

Und Name spielt hier keine Rolle ob Aldi oder Sony -  es gibt einfach für jede Bereich seien Richtige Akku -  z.B. wie Hochstrommaku und mit Normale entaldung , Schnelllade ( kann man mit 5 Fach Strom onhe Problemme laden und gleichzeitgi von gleiche Hersteller Akku nur mit C*1/10 Ladung.

Für Kinderspilezeuge  reichen volllig ganz Normale Akku aus Aldi , würde nur schon mindesten eine Richtige Ladegerät kaufen z.B. von Varta, Conrad Manager oder ALC , mit Mikrokontroller und einzellschachtel Überwachung.

gruß waldy


----------

